# nursing



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

as anybody got any useful info on nursing jobs, salary and do you need to speak greek, this would be much appreiciated


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

dave & jue said:


> as anybody got any useful info on nursing jobs, salary and do you need to speak greek, this would be much appreiciated


did you get the info you needed, as i am now seeking it

let me know


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

dave & jue said:


> as anybody got any useful info on nursing jobs, salary and do you need to speak greek, this would be much appreiciated


please get in touch with me i am a midwife and can give you loads of info on this subject

Linda


----------



## sally52 (Mar 15, 2009)

dave & jue said:


> as anybody got any useful info on nursing jobs, salary and do you need to speak greek, this would be much appreiciated


Hi, Been working as a nurse in a private hospital for 3 years now. I don't need to speak Greek as everyone speaks and writes in English. I think most private hospitals are like this. Salary is around 800-900 euros per month, for a 6 day week. Jobs are normally advertised in local papers or you could try phoning arround the Hospitals. Hope this helps, Sally


----------



## pennyarcade (Nov 21, 2009)

*information nursing job availability*



LINDYLOO52 said:


> please get in touch with me i am a midwife and can give you loads of info on this subject
> 
> Linda


Just had some bad news as to our immigration hopes for florida, now considering moving to Cypress, I am currently care home owner/manager have rgn certificate for UK and nclex certificate from America, would be greatfull forany advice on job opportunities. Have booked a trip for 4th December to stay for a month to assess if Cypress would be a better option than florida, I have a 21 year old son, is this a good choice for him


----------

